# Soap Scum Removal



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I'll be starting a job this Thursday morning. Residential repaint of two bathrooms. They haven't been painted in about ten years. The guest bath isn't bad but the master bath probably has a build up of soap scum and cleaning agents on it. Any good suggestions to remove these before painting?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

scrubbing bubbles?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Easy Off (No Fume) oven cleaner. I asked about soap scum on a cleaning forum and a lady I trusted advised me to try it. That was after I tried acidic and caustic cleaners. It melted right off and is easy to rinse. It actually is very low odor and doesn't require a respirator. Cleaning nirvana for a shower door. Its an alcohol I believe so it shouldn't affect the existing coating on the walls.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was thinking of Scrubbing Bubbles, it's what I use to clean my bath tile and tub and it works pretty good but wasn't sure how it would do on paint. Easy Off sounds interesting too. I might give them both a try as an experiment and compare the results.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

50:50 white vinegar and water with a dash of baking powder and a squirt of blue Dawn concentrate. Mix in a spray bottle and usually stuff just wipes off after a little dwell time.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I would pick the easy off over the bubbles( not sure how it would affect the paint)

dwell time?


----------



## double_cut (Aug 22, 2012)

Kaboom! Works well on soap scum.

-Brian


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

double_cut said:


> Kaboom! Works well on soap scum.
> 
> -Brian


 
How much dwell time for that?


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

chrisn said:


> dwell time?


soak time

Sorry. Normal paint slingers don't dwell on things but the PW guys do :yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

spotco2 said:


> soak time
> 
> Sorry. Normal paint slingers don't dwell on things but the PW guys do :yes:


 
must be a deep south thing, you are the second guy to use dwell, so don't feel too bad
I was just bustin chops anyway

I don't think there are ANY normal people around here:whistling2:


----------

